# Magazine Articles You Would Like To See?



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

When I played golf yesterday, it was one of those weird days when I got into some places on the golf course where maintenance had failed. If there was a bare or muddy spot in the fairway, I was in it. The traps were so hard packed that even my 280 lbs didn't leave footprints. I had 4 shots I can remember that hit, plugged, then popped out of the pitch mark, leaving a lot of mud on the ball, but since they weren't in the pitch mark, nor on the green, I couldn't clean them.

I fight a hook, not a slice... but 99% of instruction or club design is for people fighting a slice...

Sometimes I feel like I'd love to see one issue of a magazine that would tell me how to play out of that hard bunker or how to play that mud covered ball. I'd like to see an article about how I could fight my hook.

Anyone else feel like there's an article you would like to see, something that applies to you, but you think doesn't seem to be noticed by the magazines?


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Anyone else feel like there's an article you would like to see, something that applies to you, but you think doesn't seem to be noticed by the magazines?


Hitting the faiway wood. I'm too inconsistant with my shots


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

I think part of my 2 cents worth of rant here is that the magazines impress me as tutorials for those who get to play on nice, manicured courses. I'd like to see some articles for those of us who play the muni courses, with the usual conditions they present.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

how to hit a hybrid out of the rough would be good they say its the rescue club but not for me 7 out of 10 time off the tee or on the fairway i can use it but out of the rough???


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

Oh! like the speed golfers hit and move hit and move often hitting their shots at the same time, the starer that puts a foresome, then a twosome half riding half walking, the greens keeper changing the cups in the middle of the day , cutting the fairways or greens at the peak playing period. the self proclaimed champions of the game on the tees ment for scratch golfers and is a 20 handicap and my favorite the power swinger who makes the club just sing during his warm up and every time puts a hook or a slice tring to hit the ball the same way he takes his practice swing. is this what you're thinking about?


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

hitting your shoes on the down swing now I haven't even managed to do that i did hit my tee on my follow through the other day i thought that was pretty good. but yes maybe there could be a article about the mindset of the hack golfer who think that he can tee off from the pros tee box when he cant even make ladies from there.


----------



## 373 (Jun 9, 2006)

broken tee said:


> is this what you're thinking about?


What I initially had in mind was a series of articles that would apply to playing public golf courses, figuring the conditions are not maintained as well as country clubs or resorts. I don't feel like what I see in the two major magazines ever addresses the issues I run into on the course. Honestly, as much as I'd like to, I don't get to play Doral every day... about twice a year is it for me.

An example - something common in Florida is the use of St. Augustine grass, (or dirivatives of it), for the rough. Because it's a running grass, opposed to types with individual blades, it can be brutal to get out of. People injure themselves trying to get out of St. Augustine, Bitter Blue or Floritam strains. 

Certain weeds we have around here, (I don't know what they're called or whether they are all over your area too), are like little round clumps of vegetation that spring up vertically from the ground. If your ball lands on a spot between two of them, you can't get the club on the ball and if you do, a clump in front of your ball won't move if you try to convince it to be your divot.

When the traps get filled, about once every 6 months around some of the local muni courses, they use crushed beach sand. The consistancy is like powder. The ball can partially bury in it even when it rolls into a trap, much less when it flies into it. I've seen a couple times when a ball was hit into a freshly filled bunker and sank so deeply it was almost not found. I don't know why regular beach sand wouldn't be OK, but the crushed sand is impossible to deal with because you can step in it and watch so much cave away that your ball moves. Then, an explosion shot doesn't have much force behind it, so the ball doesn't get too far out of the trap. I tend to open the face on something like my 8 iron or 9 iron if I have to move the ball very far on a fly.

How about an article about how to utilize a tee that isn't level to your advantage? At Calusa Country Club, near my house, the majority of tees have crowns, eliminating the ability to set up to the right and play a fade, or the left to play a hook. You have to go to the opposite sides because of the crowns or the uphill/downhill stances will help negate whatever you try to do with your setup and grip.

Broken Tee - Have you been playing at Calusa? The wild swingers who can't hit a ball or the slow walkers who hold up a twosome behind them... sounds like we just missed each other. Calusa let's people play fivesomes, but I've never known one of the 5's to let a faster group through. Many of us have complained because there groups go out at sunrise and ruin the speed of the round for everyone afterwards, but there are no rangers there and nobody will say anything to them.

Sounds like we've been at the same place... Take heart, they die, just like everyone else. The trick is to outlive them.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

DennisM said:


> Broken Tee - Have you been playing at Calusa? The wild swingers who can't hit a ball or the slow walkers who hold up a twosome behind them... sounds like we just missed each other. Calusa let's people play fivesomes, but I've never known one of the 5's to let a faster group through. Many of us have complained because there groups go out at sunrise and ruin the speed of the round for everyone afterwards, but there are no rangers there and nobody will say anything to them.
> 
> Sounds like we've been at the same place... Take heart, they die, just like everyone else. The trick is to outlive them.


I believe these problems are consistant through out the country, but I have to give credit to Salt Lake County they do a good job of course maintenance with one exception, the traps/bunkers, its like cement. I don't know what kind of sand they use, but its tough, in fact, its hard to rake. I've played couses in Washington State,Idaho, Wyoming and Colorado and never encountered traps like Utah. 
I may be a clown on the forum,but I take golf etiquette very seriously and that is what a majority of the Utah golfers lack on public courses.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

It's not just a USA thing i think it's world wide. As Bob said I joke and clown on the forum but on the course I take the etiquette of the game seriously. like when your behind a group on a par 3 and one guy thinks his tiger and take 5 min to line up a bogue putt your not play to win the match just lune up your putt and hit! so you can move on.

Another article I'd like to see is putting on wet greens. with the morning dew on them.


----------

